# Ihre Meinung zu Star Wars Battlefront?



## Administrator (4. Oktober 2004)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## spassiger (4. Oktober 2004)

Es fehlt die Auswahl „Kenne ich, werde ich mir aber nicht kaufen“.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. Oktober 2004)

[X] Da muß mich erst eine Demo überzeugen


----------



## Micromac (5. Oktober 2004)

Ja hat mich schon fast komplett überzeugt, die Grafik ist besser als in BFV.
Nur leider sind die Karten sehr klein und es gibt keine Weltraum-Map´s.   

Gameplay ist super. Auch die Fahrzeuge sind gut umgesetzt. Wenn auf der Basis Mod´s rauskommen, sage ich nur noch "SOOOO GEILLLL"


----------



## AnotherDarkLord (5. Oktober 2004)

Find das Spiel auch sehr gut,  auch wenn ich mit meiner Geforce 4 MX 460 selbst noch viel schlechtere Performance habe als bei Doom 3 (wird Zeit für ne neue), ausser wen ich die Grafik seeeehr weit runtersetze. 
Ein paar kleine Verbesserungen im Internetspiel und es is topp!!


----------



## Scharlatan (5. Oktober 2004)

Das erste Spiel wo ich von Anfang an dabei bin. Ich finde es sehr gut gelungen.
Hat man vorher schon den Galactic Conquest Mod für BF1942 gespielt, ist dies eine ideale Steigerung, auch wenn (wie schon bemerkt) die Weltall Maps fehlen.


----------



## Andre04 (26. Oktober 2004)

wieso nennen die das Spiel nicht gleich Star Wars BATTLEFIELD?


----------



## Indoril (26. Oktober 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 05.10.2004 08:54 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Da muß mich erst eine Demo überzeugen



Ganz deiner Meinung! Gerade bei multiplayerlastigen Titeln wie Battlefront spiele ich doch vorher gerne an,  wie das funktioniert hat, haben wir ja schon bei der Demo zu BF42 gesehen, die trotz einiger Bugs sehr viel gespielt wurde!


----------



## BlueLabel (28. Oktober 2004)

spassiger am 04.10.2004 09:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Es fehlt die Auswahl „Kenne ich, werde ich mir aber nicht kaufen“.



Ich muss sagen dort fehlt echt viel, man kann sogar "kenn ich nicht" raus nehmen.
Aber jetzt mal ehrlich "kenn ich, werde ich mir aber nicht kaufen"  
HÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ??????  

Wenn du es kennst dann brauchst du doch einfach nur sagen du findest es scheiße,   und dann geht wohl jeder davon aus das du dir es nicht kaufen wirst!!!

*    *


----------

